# Jobseekers Allce Can Social Welfare Inspector look into our personal affairs bank/cu?



## Coolaboy (18 Mar 2010)

My wife is applying for Job seekers allowance. The want details of our credit union accounts, bank acc. etc. Can social welfare look into our personal details?


----------



## papervalue (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Social Welfare Inspector*



Coolaboy said:


> My wife is applying for Job seekers allowance. The want details of our credit union accounts, bank acc. etc. Can social welfare look into our personal details?


 
I think that would be quiet normal as they have to do computation to see if your wife qualifies for allowance


----------



## Coolaboy (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Social Welfare Inspector*

We have about 20k in savings. Would this rule her out for JA.


----------



## papervalue (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Social Welfare Inspector*

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-payments/means-test-for-jobseekers-allowance

link above to calulate. no restriction for 20k savings


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Social Welfare Inspector*



Coolaboy said:


> My wife is applying for Job seekers allowance. The want details of our credit union accounts, bank acc. etc. Can social welfare look into our personal details?


 Sw do have the power to look into your accounts only if they have reason to believe that you are hiding something.
As you appear to have nothing to hide best be up front with them and give the required details.
Savings of up to 40,000 for a married couple do not affect JA


----------



## Coolaboy (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Social Welfare Inspector*

Thanks Folks.


----------

